# Favorite Monster



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

What is your favorite monster and why? Have you ever tried to dress up like one and how did it turn out?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, man, that's tough! There are so many to choose from over the years.

I love Stan Winston's monsters: Pumpkinhead, Predator, T-Rex, Terminator, etc.

I really don't know if I could choose a favorite.

When I was a kid, I tried to build a robocop suit out of cardboard, but it didn't work out too well.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The Bride. (of course) 

I have two blond streaks at my temples. I usually leave them blond, but on the weekends I dye them pink or blue or green. I have straight hair with bangs, (currently dyed dark pinky red) so I don't look exactly like the Universal Monsters version, but it's my homage to my fave character. 

One of these days I am going to be the full on Bride or Halloween, but my costume is usually the last thing I spend time on so it gets short-changed each year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

All I need is a blue Snuggie and the costume is complete....oh yeah, more Girl Scout cookies since I finished off the ones I ordered pretty quick.

"C" is for Cookie, that's good enough for me...
"C" is for Cookie, that's good enough for me...
"C" is for Cookie, that's good enough for me...
Oh, cookie, cookie, cookie, starts with "C"

I hope that tune doesn't get stuck in your head


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

IT has and always will be VAMPIRES!! But I can be very picky about what kind of vampire it has to be. Second favorite is Bride of Frankie. Its my husband and I's first Halloween together when we were dating, we helped did a twin's birthday party, Oct... friday the 13 and had a haunted house theme going in the garge. Third favorite is werewolf.....


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*My favorite monster had to be sleestack from Land of the Lost. They were funny looking and wish I could have had a costume custom made back then! *


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Monsters" Are Everywhere, You Know!*

I like those "down-the-Street" Monsters. they look like us, they shop like we do.
Look in a mirror, they ARE US!
Sometimes not even the brain behind the eyes really knows what one is capable of doing to others!
Did I just see a strange glint in your eye?
"There! I saw it again, it happened this time when that one eyebrow kinked-up!"
"I KNOW what you are thinking! I even know that you ARE going to do that terrible and very nasty evil thing in about 3 seconds, 2 seconds if I turn away."

"Yes, I knew you because we are just alike, except you were in denial, right up to the last second of your miserable and totally worthless little life!
Killing you was not hard at all because it was So Necesarry.. because .. you were just like ME!
A .. psycho-killer."
That person who invented masks and make up must not have been able to control their own face... maybe because their "Psycho" shows more easily?
(Insert evil laugh here~~)


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON. I always felt so sorry for him. He never did anything to them and they just kept killing him. Especially number 2 where they kept him in an aquarium. Poor creature. The main girl even liked him but that stupid beef-brain guy couldn't stand it so he shocked him a lot tried to blow up the poor creature!

I have never tried to dress up as the Creature...WAY too detailed of a costume!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

A witch. Hands down for me! This year I will be a witch- never done it before but I will be going all out.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Frankenstein and Creature from the Black Lagoon!

Favorite monster to meet in person.....Damon from Vampire Diaries *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

killerhaunts said:


> I have never tried to dress up as the Creature...WAY too detailed of a costume!


*I dressed up as the creature when I was 6, begged my mom for the costume that came in a box, you know the ones with the plastic mask...She was hoping after having two boys and finally getting her girl that I would be ragged ann or a princess, but I wanted Creature from the Black lagoon. It was my favorite show, Guess what. She let me! Best halloween ever.*


----------



## the count (Jan 21, 2011)

definetly dracula. hes imortal has few weekness can take the form of a wolf/dog or bat and is charming as well hypnosis. he basically kick all other monsters butts no offense everybody with an inferior monster


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Wolfman. Dont know why. lol I was wolfman last year and have done it afew times before.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This is A very hard question. I love them all. But I will pick the Wolfman or a werewolf for my favorite. I also like Pumpkinhead alot.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I actually like the guy from jeepers creepers. he was original and kept me up at night.lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tough one. i love so many of them. i guess i would say a witch. then a vampiress, bride of frankenstein, morticia, elvira. i dressed up as a witch one year, a vampiress another year. when i was real little i dressed up as a gypsy a lot. now i dress up as clowns mostly


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Bram Stockers Dracula he was creepy, jeepers creepers, predator was a bad ass, 1 monster I will not name it scares the crap out of me, and pennywise the clown.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> I actually like the guy from jeepers creepers. he was original and kept me up at night.lol.


 
HE is why I named my first Halloween cake after him. (Jeeper Creepers) lime green cake with eyes, tongues, teeths, lips, etc....


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> All I need is a blue Snuggie and the costume is complete....oh yeah, more Girl Scout cookies since I finished off the ones I ordered pretty quick.
> 
> "C" is for Cookie, that's good enough for me...
> "C" is for Cookie, that's good enough for me...
> ...


Sheesh, I haven't heard that song in years!! Funny, I never would have thought anyone would have chosen the Cookie Monster for this thread!! I'm choosing the Count from Sesame Street!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I can't decide!

But I will say anything Vincent Price played. Love him!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

SHAME ON YOU! Elvira is NOT a monster! Silly puppy!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Classic ~ Frankensteins Monster
Modern~ The Creeper


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Pinhead!!!!!

When I was in college I was determined to dress up as him. The store bought costumes all looked terrible with the plastic or rubber pins. I wanted better! I went about making a pin head mask of my own. Of course I did not have any money so I had to go cheap. I must have spend a hundred hours cutting and bending wire to make my own pin skull cap. I then stretched latex over the array of bent wire. 

It turned out fairly well. I received many complements, but what I did not think about was how the latex rubber contracted and how it dug all the ends of the wire into my head all night. It was quite painful.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

The Wolfman. The best heroes evoke "pathos", a sympathy bordering on pity. That's also why Batman and Spiderman are better than Superman.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

The monster that scares me most are aliens... grays. Those eyes. Yeargharg!

My favorite monsters are werewolves - I've just always thought they were cool looking, and seeing American Werewolf in London as a kid biased me.  I've been a werewolf several times and we have several werewolf masks in our collection... but I've never worked them into any of our haunts.


----------

